# S.T.D.'s and H.I.V.



## old medic (24 Mar 2005)

With all the recent talk about HIV in the Borden area, I thought we should get a PMed and resource thread going here 
on the medical end of the topic.

Let's start with prevention. Sure we have all heard it before, but the following CFMG article
is worth reviewing:

"SAFER SEX"
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/Services/health_promotion/Engraph/sexual_health_e.asp

The last paragraph in particular....

Those who take risks by not protecting themselves may believe the it-can't-happen-to-me philosophy. While the risk may be low, it can happen. Globally, the majority of people who are now infected with HIV caught the virus by having sex with someone of the opposite sex. Despite many years of being encouraged to practice safer sex, CF members continue to be diagnosed with STDs and regrettably some go on to suffer life long and potentially life ending consequences from these very preventable diseases.

Now consider this fact from the top of the article...

" Lifestyle Survey showed that only half of CF members who had more than one partner in the last year protected themselves by using a condom ".

only half with multiple sexual contacts.  

Those who still think "It can't happen to me", should read this:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28649.0.html


----------



## RatCatcher (24 Mar 2005)

My only hope is that people will learn from this occurance.  Although I am not dirrectly involved in the STD program of my base, I am informed of the numbers which are reported to Ottawa. A point of thought however, if everyone would seek treatment for STDs, then abide with the directions given by the med authority (ie. do not engage in any sexual activity til this is cleared up), then controlling STDs would be much easier. 

I am a PMed Tech and I strongly urge anyone who wants info about stds and "Safer Sex" (since the only safe sex is no sex!) to go see their UMS, BClinic, PMed dept, Public Health nurse, their doctor, or call one of the various health organizations STD info line. 

As for anyone who thinks that they may have been in sexual contact with this person in Borden PLEASE contact their PMed dept and UMS/Clinic to get tested. It's your life...


----------

